# Coping at University- Any advice? URGENT!



## mylifeisover (Jan 10, 2014)

Hi!
I will be starting University in just over 2 weeks and I was curious if anyone could give me some advice on best tips for reducing symptoms.

I usually have incomplete evacuation and leaky gas symptoms, however no real pains/constipation.

What diets would anyone recommend as most effective? Is FODMAP the best, or should it be altered in some places to maximise its benefits?

Does heavily increasing water consumption also reduce symptoms?

Is Apple Cider Vinegar just a myth or does it actually have long term benefits as I never really stick to taking it before meals.

*Also what would be REALLY helpful is if anyone could give me the BEST foods they have found to ease their symptoms, and the WORST foods to avoid at all costs! I am most likely going to be restricting dairy/red meat/high sugar/most gluten products.*

Thanks for any advice


----------



## myhappytummyblog (Sep 9, 2015)

I understand what you are going through. My IBS started when I was in my last year of college and it was very difficult to deal with. I was traveling all over the U.S for meetings and for my internship. The traveling combined with the stress of college made my symptoms almost unbearable to deal with. I have been graduated for over a year and I am still dealing with the anxiety and the uncomfortable symptoms from time to time. Regarding the FODMAP diet, I can see the science behind it, but I have never tried it. I eat a plant based diet and avoid trigger foods which for me include: caffeine, alcohol and all things dairy. This diet has helped my tremendously, by keeping me regular with healthy bowel movements. I also drink a ton of water. I have never read that it reduces symptoms, but I wouldn't be surprised if it did. Water is so great for the body. I know this is a stressful time for you, but you will get through this! Good luck this term!


----------



## ibsing (Sep 9, 2015)

Low Fodmaps has helped me forsure! I used to have a terrible diet and suffering from IBS-C for years. My favorite foods would be spinach + other leafy greens, vegetables (cooked or raw), salmon, chicken, extra virgin olive oil or lemon as dressing. I used to eat a lot of quinoa which seemed fine but I'm avoiding it at the moment since I'm cutting out carbohydrates.

Foods that were awful for me: any wheat/gluten, dairy, eggs, rice (surprisingly) and oats.

Water is universally a good thing as it cleanses out toxins and gets the digestive system moving. Herbal teas are great as well.

From my research, apple cider vinegar is a good thing and not a myth.


----------



## mylifeisover (Jan 10, 2014)

ibsing said:


> Low Fodmaps has helped me forsure! I used to have a terrible diet and suffering from IBS-C for years. My favorite foods would be spinach + other leafy greens, vegetables (cooked or raw), salmon, chicken, extra virgin olive oil or lemon as dressing. I used to eat a lot of quinoa which seemed fine but I'm avoiding it at the moment since I'm cutting out carbohydrates.
> 
> Foods that were awful for me: any wheat/gluten, dairy, eggs, rice (surprisingly) and oats.
> 
> ...


You say oats caused you problems?

It seems most people who stick to FODMAP diet live off oatmeal without any complaints, so im curious whether or not I should remove it from my diet without knowing more about your specific symptoms.

Are you suffering from IBS-D or IBS-C?

Thankyou for your time and advice!


----------



## ibsing (Sep 9, 2015)

I am IBS-C. Different foods effect people differently and oatmeal made me more bloated/constipated afterwards, which is when I made the switch to quinoa and had no troubles. Hope that helps!


----------



## Jax.the.max (Dec 13, 2014)

Hello, I know how you feel about college because you don't want to have to deal with this odor condition while going into a new environment. I also went to college years ago, but my experience was terrible since I did not know how to deal with odor. From my experience of dealing with this issue I have found that the problematic foods were meat, dairy, sweets/sugary foods like chocolate and stuff. I'm pretty sure there are more problematic foods, but I haven't deduced any other specific foods as the problem. I also recommend to drink a lot of water and exercise before you go out. I have noticed sweating gets out the toxins that cause you to smell pungent.


----------



## mylifeisover (Jan 10, 2014)

Jax.the.max said:


> Hello, I know how you feel about college because you don't want to have to deal with this odor condition while going into a new environment. I also went to college years ago, but my experience was terrible since I did not know how to deal with odor. From my experience of dealing with this issue I have found that the problematic foods were meat, dairy, sweets/sugary foods like chocolate and stuff. I'm pretty sure there are more problematic foods, but I haven't deduced any other specific foods as the problem. I also recommend to drink a lot of water and exercise before you go out. I have noticed sweating gets out the toxins that cause you to smell pungent.


I have always been suspicious that meat is a trigger for me, but without it I wouldn't really have a food basis to eat.

What kind of diet do you stick to?


----------



## Jax.the.max (Dec 13, 2014)

mylifeisover said:


> I have always been suspicious that meat is a trigger for me, but without it I wouldn't really have a food basis to eat.
> 
> What kind of diet do you stick to?


Well at this moment, I am pretty much eating like a vegetarian. I would eat fruit like apples, peaches, carrots, bananas, grapefruit, and plums. And then eat other food like rice and eggs. However, I am realizing that I still get people that sniffle, rub their noses, or hold their breath when they are around me so I am thinking about switching to a FODMAP diet because I'm hearing that a number of people are getting positive results from it. Maybe the sugar from the fruit is effecting me?


----------

